# Half-Lytely & reflux work okay?



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I need a colonoscopy (routine one) in about two weeks, and my doctor told me to use the Half-lytely colonoscopy prep this time. It consists of four bisacodyl (which I think is the same as Dulcolax) tablets with water, and then later half a gallon of the Half-lytely (or maybe it's just half a gallon of Nulytely). The doctor says it contains a little less sodium, and I won't have to drink as much of the salty liquid. Salt is a reflux trigger for me, and all the colonoscopy preps contain a LOT of salt. Also citrus flavoring, which is bad for reflux too. I've had colonoscopies in the past before I had reflux, and it wasn't all that bad. I used the gallon of Nulytely then. But now, since having reflux, I'm concerned that the reflux (which is pretty much under control w/ just 20 mg of Nexium a day) will come back with a vengeance.I know that every person reacts differently, but I'm hoping that some of you who have reflux and have had a colonoscopy prep will tell me whether it bothered your reflux or not. Or maybe you have some useful tips. I'm trying to find ways to make the prep easier. I don't want chest pain from reflux while taking the prep. It's bad enough that I have an anal fissure to deal with. That will give me enough grief as it is. Can anyone help here?


----------

